# pictures of your beadie viv pleaseee :)



## cbah&co (May 19, 2009)

im looking for ideas:whistling2:


----------



## scalez (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)




----------



## Fluffygirl (Apr 12, 2009)

Heres our new bearded dragon viv, our baby dragon loves it and is doing so well!










The wooden box is a sand pit which he has open for a limited time each day when he is not feeding, as he gets bigger will only be closed for feeding


----------



## badgerboy (Feb 21, 2009)

Posted this picture in my beginners introduction, but here it is for you..

Zu's new vivarium, DIY by yours truly. I'm quite proud of my first attempt at a vivarium build. Slate tile substrate, rocks at the hot and cold ends, big branch joining them, log shelter/climber, plastic plants, and a sandpit that can be covered when feeding live food.
Woody will get his when I've finished it... Serves him right for dominating Zu! :whip:


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Fluffygirl said:


> Heres our new bearded dragon viv, our baby dragon loves it and is doing so well!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
There are a ton of extra pics of this viv in my sig 

Beardies been in there a few weeks now and he seems to love it! he races arround the places esp when its dinner time!!


----------



## jaf2212 (May 10, 2008)

Just a couple of mine

6ft viv









4ft viv


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

But will change soon as ive just started my fake rock build :whistling2:


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

Fluffygirl said:


> Heres our new bearded dragon viv, our baby dragon loves it and is doing so well!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fantastic setup you have there! 10/10


----------

